# tivo edge



## bill davenport (Oct 9, 2019)

why is the new edge priced so high? 400.00 is insane. no way i'm getting one.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

Not sure, but mine arrived yesterday and the unit is surprisingly heavy. Doesn't feel cheap lightweight like my bolt.
Perhaps better components?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

bill davenport said:


> why is the new edge priced so high? 400.00 is insane. no way i'm getting one.


Because it's a 2 TB HD.


----------



## Stephen Miller (Jan 2, 2019)

Unable to activate kmttg.jar. When I try to use kmttg I receive the following pop-up: The Java JAR file "kmttg.jar" could not be launched.

I am am Mac High Sierra 10.13.6 & my Java is kmttg_v2.

Please respond in non-geek terminology. Thank you.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like you actually need to install Java for Mac:

https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/javase-jre8-downloads.html

-KP


----------



## Stephen Miller (Jan 2, 2019)

Didn't help. Same error message.

I see elsewhere kmttg may be a lost cause.
SM


----------

